# D* Tried to Claim MY Tivo!!!



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

Another lease anecdote... 

I recently purchased (through e-bay) a used Hughes DVR-40. 

After expanding the drive and applying the Zipper, I called and activated the unit with DTV. I used an access card I already had; once I got over THAT hurdle, I thought I was home free! 

Fast forward to now... 

My most recent bill arrived; my newly activated unit was listed as a LEASED unit! Not going to fly!!! 

I called D*; the CSR tried to tell me that ALL activations are now lease; she couldn't change it. She said "No one wants the boxes when they cancel, so we take them back now". LOL! 

I pressed her; she transferred me to the "Access Card Department"???? 

After a few minutes on hold, the new lady I spoke to QUICKLY resolved the matter. 

Moral of the story... if you're trying to snatch up some extra units, check you bill closely. D* would have been demanding that I turn in MY Tivo if I left!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I've been through the same thing, twice, no 3 times.

When I first activated it, the CSR put it down as a leased reciever, told her it wasn't, I purchased it prior to 2-28, so she transferred me to a reall nice gal who fixed it.

Week later, I noticed my online statement showed a leased reciever again.
Called CS, she couldn't do it, transferred me to another nice gal who said no problem, fixed it.

2 weeks later I get my next months bill, what do I see, leased reciever.
Called CS, she again couldn't fix it, transferred me to most likely the same nice gal I got the previous times, said she fixed it, and online confirms it.

Bet ya a dollar it shows up as leased again before the month is over.


phox


----------



## dogdoctor (Feb 20, 2006)

Dumb question...can you tell if it is leased by checking online statements or only by checking the paper one? Also, where on the statement does it show the status? Unfortunately my wife tossed the bill as we currently have credits due to the upgrades (I may have to call for a new one if you are unable to check it online). I have triple checked that it was owned when I activated it, but I would like to see it in writing somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

love these csrs....of course i got it in writing that if i buy through an internet retailer it's owned so just bought one...can't wait for that fight but at least i have their email from their agent as leverage


----------



## Wirelezz (Jan 27, 2006)

dogdoctor said:


> Dumb question...can you tell if it is leased by checking online statements or only by checking the paper one? Also, where on the statement does it show the status?


I don't think it's a dumb question at all. I purchased & activated my HR10-250 in the last week of Janurary, and I've checked my paper statement & online statement for the last 2 months and there is nothing there at all to indicate whether my HR10-250 is leased or owned.

Will the statement only show the lease status? In other words, is it safe to assume if there is nothing to indicate that the receiver is leased that the status is presumed to be "owned?"


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

As long as you have more than one receiver it is easy to tell either online or on the statement.

Mirror fee $4.99 = Owned
Lease fee $4.99 = Leased


----------



## Wirelezz (Jan 27, 2006)

morgantown said:


> As long as you have more than one receiver it is easy to tell either online or on the statement.
> 
> Mirror fee $4.99 = Owned
> Lease fee $4.99 = Leased


Well, I only have one receiver. What then? Guess if I really want to find out my status I need to call 'em...


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> I've been through the same thing, twice, no 3 times.
> 
> When I first activated it, the CSR put it down as a leased reciever, told her it wasn't, I purchased it prior to 2-28, so she transferred me to a reall nice gal who fixed it.
> 
> ...


They are doing it to make you so crazy that you forget about it than years later when you cancel they can demand your useless brokendown junk costing you 20.00 for shipping all so they have stuff for the time capsule they are burying


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

morgantown said:


> As long as you have more than one receiver it is easy to tell either online or on the statement.
> 
> Mirror fee $4.99 = Owned
> Lease fee $4.99 = Leased


Where do you see that? All I see is

"Subscription for receiver <receiver #>"
"Additional receiver $4.99"

No reference anywhere to owned or leased.

However, under "Receiving equipment" Mirroring status shows "Not Mirrored" for my receivers, even though everything clearly is mirrored.

Wonder if that means that DirecTV has tried to claim my boxes as well?


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

Log in at DirecTV.com

Go to my account->view statement

Select the most recent.

On mine, each receiver is listed as "Additional Receiver" $4.99

The most recently added box, however, says "Leased Receiver" $4.99

Hope this thread helps some folks reclaim their boxes!


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

I've called D* twice to have them correct the 'leased' portion of my bill. Twice I've been told that it has been corrected. Today I log on and it is still showing 'leased.'

I'm really pissed that I have to call yet again to have this taken care of.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Tivogre said:


> Log in at DirecTV.com
> 
> Go to my account->view statement
> 
> ...


Hopefully, since I don't show that extra line for any of my boxes, they have them properly listed as owned. But "not mirrored" comment is interesting.


----------



## tortio (Jan 31, 2002)

Ugh! I'm glad I saw this thread! Not only was my DSR7000 showing as leased, but I now noticed a 2-year commitment on my account from 2/13!

The CSR from retention took care of the commitment and the "access card" folks took care of the lease issue. LOL! the "access card" CSR said she liked the series II better!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

not mirrored is common..there's a thread somewhere about it

as far as everyone calling in, i can understand the immediate need for gratification but i've actually found in some situations (like this), email is less painful. I'd wait until the 4th or 5th email about the situation then call to retention and say you've tried to be patient etc blah blah...then maybe you'll even get something free out of it  I prefer to deal via feedback form whenever possible. It forces them to think before the write because there is a trail. And if you disagree, you can always call of course. 

just my 1.5 cents


----------



## Dodge boy (Apr 7, 2006)

Wirelezz said:


> Will the statement only show the lease status? In other words, is it safe to assume if there is nothing to indicate that the receiver is leased that the status is presumed to be "owned?"


If it is your primary receiver, on the online statement it will show a primary lease fee of $4.99 and tax and then a primary lease fee credit of -$4.99. I went throught this on a replacement, so I ordered the protection plan. The "Access Card Department" is the only dept. I know of that changes equipment from leased to owned.

Just another comment I have 2 Tivos deactivated in my closet an r10 and an hdvr2, if I reactivate them I hope they do not try to claim them..... Doubtfull if I will, I like my R15.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

they tried to claim mine on the phone tonight!

xposting this since info is relevant to those trying to activate owned units. 

Prior to buying $398 newegg HDtivo, i emailed directv and asked if it would be owned or leased. They said owned, in writing. Called tonight to activate it (via my superspecial toll free number of course). the dude asked how much I paid. I said what difference does that make? I guess I could have lied and said 800 since he told me I needed to pay that much for an owned receiver and if it was only 400 then it's leased. 

But instead I reiterated that I emailed 2 online retailers AND DTV and they all said owned. He then transferred me to (I assume) the access card dept, since that's what i said he should do. Then she started in with the lease etc and I had to retell the story again. As soon as she heard the word ONLINE purchase, she changed her tone immediately and said she'd change it to owned right away and thanked me for being 'the best customer' and she was glad she could help me.

So the key word appears to be 'online.' Good luck everyone and make sure you write down days/times you call and who you talked to.


geez online statement now says lease...gotta email i guess


----------



## extension 721 (Sep 29, 2005)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> They are doing it to make you so crazy that you forget about it than years later when you cancel they can demand your useless brokendown junk costing you 20.00 for shipping all so they have stuff for the time capsule they are burying


return shipping's free.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

happy to report online statement now changed to owned...well...lease removed rather


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

I just looked at my statement I got today and this month they changed my HDTivo to leased  I got it before the deadline and when I activated it, I made sure it was shown as mine. They had transferred me to the Access card people at the time to stop it from being a lease. Now, they've changed it. I called and they said the system was updating so they couldn't make changes but they'd call me back. The CSR couldn't understand why I cared since it was the same price.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Cabinwood said:


> The CSR couldn't understand why I cared since it was the same price.


you are brave...i email...i'd get too upset on the phone. I Love to see that the CSR training is that good still that they dont know the difference between own and leasing. The difference is you can't sell the leased one if you leave....maybe you should have educated them 

good luck getting it changed back


----------



## larryg3 (Apr 27, 2003)

I just replaced two R10 with some SD-DVR40s I got off eBay. When I called the CSR to make the switch she was helpful and we did the exchange quickly. Then at the end of the call she just wanted to remind me that I would have to return these if I canceled the service. I said "No, I bought these on eBay from someone who owned the boxes, I don't think you can claim DirecTV owns them now." She wanted to know how much I paid for them, I said it did not matter. She put me on hold and can back and said I needed to pay at least $350.00 for each box or it would be a leased box. At that point I just kept asking fro the Access Card Department. 

When she did finally transfer me, and I explained everything to the next guy, he said the SD-DVR40s can not be leased, because they are too old. I asked why the CSR's do not seem to have this info, but I did not get a response. He fxed everything on the account.

So now I really own the boxes I bought, Thank you guys for the heads up.

Larry


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

another case of where i wish someone would have said they paid the high amount to see if dtv asks proof of it. I guess they are teaching us to lie!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I would like to see the lease agreement anyone signed who got a leased box.

Did you sign a lease agreement? Are you under the obligations of lease just because DirecTv says so? 

Seems odd to me....Without an actual lease agreement I am not sure how they would expect to get a box back from anyone who might fight it down the road.

Just to be clear I don't know if there is a lease agreement or not.... But it sounds like the answer is no...


----------



## Extremist (Dec 28, 2004)

So I'm wondering if I buy a Dtivo off ebay or where ever, will it be leased or not? I'm having trouble with my plain old receiver upstairs. Of course I do have a Hughs Sieres II in a box that isn't working right... wonder if I could activate that and then when they claim it as theirs they will replace it?


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

Extremist said:


> So I'm wondering if I buy a Dtivo off ebay or where ever, will it be leased or not? I'm having trouble with my plain old receiver upstairs. Of course I do have a Hughs Sieres II in a box that isn't working right... wonder if I could activate that and then when they claim it as theirs they will replace it?


 Ijust bought a Philips DSR704 off e-bay 2 weeks ago with the card... I called last Sat night and had it activated...no issues... I check a day later and they had it down as a lease... so I called up and had them fix it...

No big deal... just keep checking your account on-line or wait and get the monthly bill, and if it shows up as a lease, call them and have them fix it...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Extremist said:


> So I'm wondering if I buy a Dtivo off ebay or where ever, will it be leased or not? I'm having trouble with my plain old receiver upstairs. Of course I do have a Hughs Sieres II in a box that isn't working right... wonder if I could activate that and then when they claim it as theirs they will replace it?


per your other post in HH, in no way should a warranty replacement be subject to a lease or commitment. Or are you out of warranty now?

if you are, then to own you will just have to get off of newegg, weaknees etc.


----------



## Extremist (Dec 28, 2004)

Oh it's well out of the original warranty... that was just a joking jibe at DTV... I'm miffed that something that was supposed to be free a few months ago comes with a whole laundry list of strings and costs now.

I think I'm going to start another thread about my old DTivo, it has a bad sat1 input. Too bad it won't just look at the Sat2 input, which I think is just fine.


----------

